

Updated the NoSQL comparison: Neo4j and MemBase added, Riak and MongoDB updated - kkovacs
http://kkovacs.eu/cassandra-vs-mongodb-vs-couchdb-vs-redis/

======
mikeytown2
Mind adding in HandlerSocket?
[http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2011/03/28/whats-up-
with...](http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2011/03/28/whats-up-with-
handlersocket/)

------
white_devil
Thank you for this!

